# [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ouch, so sorry to hear that! Insuring conversions can be a challenge, as 
many of us know, and a careless driver can eradicate your hard work in a 
fraction of a second. I'm just glad you weren't in the car when it got 
whacked.

Are you going to convert another car, or are you considering one of the 
factory EVs?

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don,
Sorry to hear about the accident. I went to your web site several times over 
the years, very well done
and it's great that your leaving it up as a resource for others.
Rod


----- Original Message ----
From: Don C <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, May 5, 2012 10:36:21 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle

Hi gang, well its been a fun 8 years.

A month ago, on a warm west coast Saturday morning, a girl roared around the
corner, side swiped a neighbours car, hit the tree at the front of our house
and then finally came to s top after plowing into the New Beetle. All
though the damage was minimal it requires replacement of the rear quarter
panel. The insurance company wrote off the car. Due to a number of legal
hassles, its easier (and cheaper) for me to buy back the car and part it out
rather than try to fix it. (Our insurance here in BC is govt run and they
are a PIA).

*The Electric New Beetle - R.I.P*


I will still leave the web site up and running for those who find it useful. 
www.cameronsoftware.com/ev

The rest of it will start to appear on the EV trading post.

Although I haven't posted much in the past few years, I appreciate all the
help everyone gave me to get the project going (even though a number of
people said it could not be done). I hope the web site has been help to
people.

Don


--
View this message in context: 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Death-of-the-New-Beetle-tp4611170.html

Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don C wrote
> ...
> 
> 
*The Electric New Beetle - R.I.P*

> 
> I will still leave the web site up and running for those who find it
> useful. www.cameronsoftware.com/ev
> ...
> 

I hope you do another conversion, if for no other reason than yours was one
of the best documented ones ever. I know that Rebirth Auto benefited greatly
from your extensive notes when they did a 2004 New Beetle and probably many
others have, too.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Death-of-the-New-Beetle-tp4611170p4611927.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don,

I am sorry to hear your EV got munched. It was and still is an inspiration
for building an electric car. I refer people to your site all the time to
have a look. It inspired me to keep pursuing the electric car as a daily
transport medium. kudos to your work and contented support to the EV
community and to all the new folks coming into the fray. I will continue to
point them your direction. 

Pete 

-----
http://onegreenev.blogspot.com/
No need to wait any longer. You can now buy one off the shelf. You can still build one too. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Death-of-the-New-Beetle-tp4611170p4612151.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed, very nicely documented.
One thing that caught my eye when going over the schematic
was that the fuse box has 192V coming in from two battery
boxes and terminating this in two adjacent terminals to
which two fuses are connected. That is a point where a
danger is created, because any time work is needed (for
example after blowing a fuse) the two adjacent terminals
will invite a screw or tool to fall across and cause a
plasma event, because there is no way to open the circuit
between these 192V points, other than first going into
the battery box and disconnecting one of the batteries. 
Personally I would always place a single fuse in line 
with every box, and make sure that if the switch is 
thrown that all individual boxes are each powered down. 
Even placing these two fuses each at the entry point of 
each of the two battery boxes and not bringing them 
together in one box will reduce the risk of creating 
a short circuit that has no protection.

Other than that, the system appears very well designed
with adequate components and well executed. I recognised
the 312V which appears to be sort of a standard for
high voltage vehicles, my first EV truck also had that
pack voltage.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of gottdi
Sent: Saturday, May 05, 2012 5:41 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle

Don,

I am sorry to hear your EV got munched. It was and still is an
inspiration for building an electric car. I refer people to your site
all the time to have a look. It inspired me to keep pursuing the
electric car as a daily transport medium. kudos to your work and
contented support to the EV community and to all the new folks coming
into the fray. I will continue to point them your direction. 

Pete 

-----
http://onegreenev.blogspot.com/
No need to wait any longer. You can now buy one off the shelf. You can
still build one too. 
--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Death-of-th
e-New-Beetle-tp4611170p4612151.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shoot! That was a great EV. Terrific website, by the way.

corbin



> Don C wrote:
> 
> > Hi gang, well its been a fun 8 years.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob

Just to be clear. Only some Canadian provinces have gov't run vehicle
insurance.

But having lived in both I must agree with your conclusion that private is
better.

Peter Flipsen


> "Bob Bath" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > So despite what privatized health care (political mode off) has done to
> > this country, it appears that privatized _car_ insurance might be a winner
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

BC has both, you must have basic from the government plan but you can purchase various add on policies for collision and some other items. I believe you can get named value as well if you have a custom car (fancy audio). I don't know what an electric conversion would entail w.r.t. additional insurance.

Lawrence



> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> 
> > Bob
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Bath wrote:
> 
> > So despite what privatized health care (political mode off) has done to
> > this country, it appears that privatized _car_ insurance might be a winner
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike wrote - 

I have a declared value policy on my EV. I'm pretty sure it would cover my
EV parts if really crashed. However, I am less sure how well it would cover
body damage worth more than the car without the EV parts. I hope I don't
have to find out.

Mike

"pretty sure" .....????

Rush 
www.TucsonEV.com



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

With a declared value policy, it's hard to be completely positive until
you've experienced a claim. One of the problems is that they state right up
front that they will pay the lesser of current value or the stated value.
This sets up the potential for a long argument about exactly what the car is
worth at the moment the accident happens. 

That might be a very long discussion for an old car with a somewhat ratty
body, but full of expensive EV components.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Rush
> Sent: Sunday, May 06, 2012 11:29 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle
> 
> Mike wrote -
> 
> I have a declared value policy on my EV. I'm pretty sure it would cover
my EV
> parts if really crashed. However, I am less sure how well it would cover
body
> damage worth more than the car without the EV parts. I hope I don't have
to
> find out.
> 
> Mike
> 
> "pretty sure" .....????
> 
> Rush
> www.TucsonEV.com
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The declare value is normally with your insurance company. Look at your 
policy to see how other items that you are carrying are insure. If the 
other party is responsible for the damage, all other items are cover.

One time, I had a 2 ton truck hit the passenger side door which only dented 
the outer skin of the door at about 10:00 AM on Friday. The EV did not move 
which weighs 3.5 tons.

Call my insurance company at 10:10 AM which they contacted the other party 
insurance company.

At about 10:30 AM, I had my body shop inspect the damage and gave me a 
estimated. This shop does all my painting and customizer work and no one 
else is allow to touch this vehicle.

My insurance company appraiser was at my home at 1:00 PM. Pull back the car 
cover inside the garage which I had 24 overhead lights on which the surface 
of the vehicle blinded him.

He not only took pictures of the damage, but also of the entire exterior and 
and interior. The appraiser then contacted my body shop to verified the cost 
of the damage.

At about 3:00 PM, the other party appraiser look at my vehicle which razzed 
dazzle him. I gave him the appraiser and he just left. On Tuesday I got a 
check for $2600.00 from my insurance company. I call them and said what's 
this for? They said it just in case the other party does not paid and you 
can start on the repair right away.

I order a complete door package which is a preassemble door with glass, 
hinges, locks and hardware from the original manufacturer supply depot which 
is normally use for assembly lines plus a new door skin for the damage door. 
It actually cost less to install a preassemble door then to take the other 
door apart, replace the door skin and re-assemble it which I have a shop and 
tools to do it my self.

Door skins only cost about $200.00.

The other party insurance company party had to paid the total appraiser cost 
of my insurance company. Always make sure you contact your insurance 
company first instead of letting the other party insurance company do the 
initial estimate.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, May 07, 2012 12:25 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle


> With a declared value policy, it's hard to be completely positive until
> you've experienced a claim. One of the problems is that they state right 
> up
> front that they will pay the lesser of current value or the stated value.
> This sets up the potential for a long argument about exactly what the car 
> is
> worth at the moment the accident happens.
>
> That might be a very long discussion for an old car with a somewhat ratty
> body, but full of expensive EV components.
>
> Mike
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf Of Rush
> > Sent: Sunday, May 06, 2012 11:29 PM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle
> >
> > Mike wrote -
> >
> > I have a declared value policy on my EV. I'm pretty sure it would cover
> my EV
> > parts if really crashed. However, I am less sure how well it would 
> > cover
> body
> > damage worth more than the car without the EV parts. I hope I don't 
> > have
> to
> > find out.
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > "pretty sure" .....????
> >
> > Rush
> > www.TucsonEV.com
> >
> >
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all - thank your very much for the "coldolences". 

Many have asked if I will do another EV project. In the immediate future
no, but I am starting to think about an electric motorcycle. I ride
"trials" bikes, and it would be fun to have an elctric version. Many of the
manufacturers are already making them, and I am pretty sure I can actaully
make one cheaper (unlike the New Beetle). I'll be back on the list once I
start the design process.

I will be leaving the web site up for as long as I am in the computer
business, so that should be good for another 10 years or so - long past its
expiry date!

Have fun!
Don




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Death-of-the-New-Beetle-tp4611170p4616335.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the accident is the fault of the other driver, their coverage should
cover the car and I will have to battle them to get the full value. I
expect the declared value policy I'm paying for would be a good data point
on the value of the car. Since it would be their client at fault, they
should make it right. I know they will still be tempted to "total" the car
and write me a check for $2000.

I have the declared value policy for collision and comprehensive insurance,
in case the accident is my fault, or something like a tree falling on the
car. In both cases, it would be my insurer paying the claim. Hopefully, I
never have to find out.

Mike


> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Roland Wiench
> Sent: Monday, May 07, 2012 8:23 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle
> 
> The declare value is normally with your insurance company. Look at your
> policy to see how other items that you are carrying are insure. If the
other
> party is responsible for the damage, all other items are cover.
> 
> One time, I had a 2 ton truck hit the passenger side door which only
dented
> the outer skin of the door at about 10:00 AM on Friday. The EV did not
move
> which weighs 3.5 tons.
> 
> Call my insurance company at 10:10 AM which they contacted the other party
> insurance company.
> 
> At about 10:30 AM, I had my body shop inspect the damage and gave me a
> estimated. This shop does all my painting and customizer work and no one
> else is allow to touch this vehicle.
> 
> My insurance company appraiser was at my home at 1:00 PM. Pull back the
> car cover inside the garage which I had 24 overhead lights on which the
> surface of the vehicle blinded him.
> 
> He not only took pictures of the damage, but also of the entire exterior
and
> and interior. The appraiser then contacted my body shop to verified the
cost
> of the damage.
> 
> At about 3:00 PM, the other party appraiser look at my vehicle which
razzed
> dazzle him. I gave him the appraiser and he just left. On Tuesday I got
a
> check for $2600.00 from my insurance company. I call them and said what's
> this for? They said it just in case the other party does not paid and you
can
> start on the repair right away.
> 
> I order a complete door package which is a preassemble door with glass,
> hinges, locks and hardware from the original manufacturer supply depot
> which is normally use for assembly lines plus a new door skin for the
damage
> door.
> It actually cost less to install a preassemble door then to take the other
door
> apart, replace the door skin and re-assemble it which I have a shop and
tools
> to do it my self.
> 
> Door skins only cost about $200.00.
> 
> The other party insurance company party had to paid the total appraiser
cost
> of my insurance company. Always make sure you contact your insurance
> company first instead of letting the other party insurance company do the
> initial estimate.
> 
> Roland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, May 07, 2012 12:25 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle
> 
> 
> > With a declared value policy, it's hard to be completely positive until
> > you've experienced a claim. One of the problems is that they state
right
> > up
> > front that they will pay the lesser of current value or the stated
value.
> > This sets up the potential for a long argument about exactly what the
car
> > is
> > worth at the moment the accident happens.
> >
> > That might be a very long discussion for an old car with a somewhat
ratty
> > body, but full of expensive EV components.
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > > Behalf Of Rush
> > > Sent: Sunday, May 06, 2012 11:29 PM
> > > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Death of the New Beetle
> > >
> > > Mike wrote -
> > >
> > > I have a declared value policy on my EV. I'm pretty sure it would
cover
> > my EV
> > > parts if really crashed. However, I am less sure how well it would
> > > cover
> > body
> > > damage worth more than the car without the EV parts. I hope I don't
> > > have
> > to
> > > find out.
> > >
> > > Mike
> > >
> > > "pretty sure" .....????
> > >
> > > Rush
> > > www.TucsonEV.com
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > _______________________________________________
> > > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > > |
> > > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike wrote:
> > If the accident is the fault of the other driver, their coverage
> should cover the car and I will have to battle them to get the full
> value.
> ...


----------

